# Dish and Google in talks regarding wireless network.



## bobukcat (Dec 20, 2005)

Talks are very, very preliminary according to reports but it could be an interesting combination. Google has mobile products (Nexus Line) and the #1 mobile OS in the country (by marketshare) in Android, having their own carrier network, or at least a very strong piece of a joint venture would complete the tri-fecta and completely take 3rd party carrier control out of their products. Of course is could alienate the big guys (AT&T, VZW, etc.) and force them away from featuring Android devices, but that may be risky for them as well. Dish still has to get FCC Approval for their plans (whatever they are) for the spectrum with Sprint and others trying to derail it but the possibilities are interesting.

http://www.foxnews.com/tech/2012/11/16/new-rival-for-att-verizon-google/


----------



## bobukcat (Dec 20, 2005)

I'm going to put this in the "I'll believe it when I see it category" but these "sources" say the deal is already underway and Google will bring it to market in 2013 as a data only service with Voice being handled in VOIP fashion only.

http://9to5google.com/2012/11/16/go...-is-a-go-plans-for-2013-launch-being-hatched/


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

I'm on board.


----------



## rocnroller (Jul 16, 2012)

I would be the first in line .


----------



## Kung (Nov 24, 2012)

That'd be pretty spiffy.


----------



## bobukcat (Dec 20, 2005)

http://dealbook.nytimes.com/2013/01...clearwire-trumping-sprint-offer/?ref=business

Dish is definitely taking their effort to roll out a wireless network very serious!


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

They are definitely not messing around.


----------



## 4HiMarks (Jan 21, 2004)

Is this finally going to clear the way for Dish to offer a realistic "Triple Play" package of TV, voice and data? I'd definitely be all over that.


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

I sure could use a killer WISP out here in the boonies.


----------

